# duda básica sobre simbología.



## javiergs (Jul 17, 2006)

estuve viendo algunos circuitos por internet y vi un simbolo q no entendi bien. es un triangulo invertido formado por lineas horizontales. busque por ahi y encontre q era la "masa" o "conexion a tierra" quisiera saber exactamente q es eso y donde se lo conecta. Otra duda. ¿se supone q los cruces (una linea cortada por una perpendicular) no se deben unir? si es asi, ¿como lo hago en el cobre de una placa? ¿es distinto a una union de (una linea cortada por una perpendicular con un punto en la interseccion)?
Mil gracias y salu2 desde salta


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 17, 2006)

Con respecto a ese simbolo en elctrónica se utiliza mucho, debido a que en un circuito que se alimenta con una fuente de Voltaje, esta tiene un Voltaje de referencia Positivo, un comun (que nuestro medio se le dice común o "tierra") y en algundos casos casos un Voltaje de referencia negativo, con el fin de evitar tantas lineas de conexion para conectar a este punto común se utiliza este simbolo y cuando tu veas muchos de estos simbolos significa que es un solo punto  común en el que tienes muchas bifurcaciones.
Y con respecto a las intersecciones si estas no tiene un punto resaltado indica que son dos lineas independientes, y si tiene el punto indica que es una union de conexiones o pistas.

Espero que te haya servido de algo.


----------



## icarus (Jul 18, 2006)

javiergs dijo:
			
		

> Otra duda. ¿se supone q los cruces (una linea cortada por una perpendicular) no se deben unir?



No se deben interseptar ,en la placa PCB se utiliza un puente (un cable) para unir 2 terminales para que una pista no corte a la otra.Si es una placa de doble faz el puente se hace con una pista en la otra cara ( cumple la misma funcion que el cable).


----------



## javiergs (Jul 18, 2006)

gracias.... me aclararon las dudas


----------



## unikomakina (Jul 28, 2006)

A MI TAMBIEN ME SIRVIERON LAS RESPUESTAS, PERO TENGO MAS DUDAS, LAS TES INVERTIDAS ¿EN QUE SE DIFERENCIAN DE LOS TRIANGULOS INVERTIDOS FORMADOS POR LINEAS HORIZONTALES DE LOS QUE HABLAIS? POR LO QUE ME HAN DICHO POR EL FORO ES LO MISMO QUE LOS QUE DECIS DE LOS TRIANGULOS INVERTIDOS PERO ¿CUAL ES LA DIVERENCIA? Y OTRA DUDA LOS CIRCULOS EN LOS QUE PONE 5v ¿COMO SE CONECTAN? POR QUE POR LO POCO QUE YO SE UNA FUENTE DE ALIMENTACION HAY QUE CONECTARLA A DOS PUNTOS ( POSITIVO Y NEGATIVO EN CORRIENTE CONTINUA) PARA CERRAR EL CIRCUITO, POR EJEMPLO EN LA PRIMERA FOTO QUE OS PONGO ¿COMO SE CONECTARIA?¿EL CIRCULO QUE PONE 5v AL POSITIVO DE UNA FUENTE DE 5v, Y TODAS LAS TES INVERTIDAS JUNTAS AL NEGATIVO?
Y EN LA SEGUNDA ¿COMO SE HARIA? POR QUE EN ESTA HAY CIRCULOS QUE PONE 5v Y OTROS QUE PONE 13v


----------



## unikomakina (Jul 28, 2006)

bueno pues la foto no puedo ponerla pero ya me lo han respondio en otro post pero porfavor respondedme las preguntas que no precisan de foto, GRACIAS


----------



## icarus (Jul 28, 2006)

unikomakina dijo:
			
		

> A MI TAMBIEN ME SIRVIERON LAS RESPUESTAS, PERO TENGO MAS DUDAS, LAS TES INVERTIDAS ¿EN QUE SE DIFERENCIAN DE LOS TRIANGULOS INVERTIDOS FORMADOS POR LINEAS HORIZONTALES DE LOS QUE HABLAIS? POR LO QUE ME HAN DICHO POR EL FORO ES LO MISMO QUE LOS QUE DECIS DE LOS TRIANGULOS INVERTIDOS PERO ¿CUAL ES LA DIVERENCIA? Y OTRA DUDA LOS CIRCULOS EN LOS QUE PONE 5v ¿COMO SE CONECTAN? POR QUE POR LO POCO QUE YO SE UNA FUENTE DE ALIMENTACION HAY QUE CONECTARLA A DOS PUNTOS ( POSITIVO Y NEGATIVO EN CORRIENTE CONTINUA) PARA CERRAR EL CIRCUITO, POR EJEMPLO EN LA PRIMERA FOTO QUE OS PONGO ¿COMO SE CONECTARIA?¿EL CIRCULO QUE PONE 5v AL POSITIVO DE UNA FUENTE DE 5v, Y TODAS LAS TES INVERTIDAS JUNTAS AL NEGATIVO?
> Y EN LA SEGUNDA ¿COMO SE HARIA? POR QUE EN ESTA HAY CIRCULOS QUE PONE 5v Y OTROS QUE PONE 13v



Existe una diferencia entre los 2 simbolos el triangulo con linea horizontales es ground o tierra se considera 0V.El triangulo es masa se utiliza como referencia para medir potenciales y no es nesesariamente 0V (se entiende?).En ingles es analogic ground y digital ground algo asi.


----------



## unikomakina (Jul 28, 2006)

si lo entiendo pero te has referido a los dos signos describiendolos como triangulos, pero supongo que te refieres a que tierra es el triangulo invertido formado por lineas horizontales, y masa la te invertida. gracias por la respuesta, si me equivoco corrigeme.


----------

